# My peruvian snail



## MartinS (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi there, i have not been in the forums for quite a while.
Long story short, i had stopped caring for my tank, as the work seemed hard than the rewards throughout the summer.
I recently got the motivation back to have a beautifull tank up and running.
In the process i got 4 small apple snails and a big peruvian snail because the wife thought it looked cool.
Now that big guy has eaten all my plants under 2 weeks lol.
So while having an empty tank i decided to do a full gravel changeover for another colour and am in the process of a redecoration.
While having the lid off, i noticed that she just laid a bunch of eggs inside the lid.

If i let nature follow it's course, will these babies clog up my filter and/or reproduce like crazy? Or will having peruvian snails be an easy task to manage to get up to size and then donate them to my LFS?

I can post pics of the big guy if anybody wishes to see him.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Aquatic Plants are more expensive than fish where I am, so in snails Vs. Plants, the plants win. Buy a loach and see where those baby snails go.


----------

